# Semifinished Ebonized Coffee Table



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

I have basicly finished the Coffee Table, now I am just waiting for the Varnish to cure and will rub it out. Here are a couple of pics. Also there is a Picture frame that I made for my son from some Walnut I picked up from S&G Sawmill.

_Thank you Jerry for all of your time, patience and help._


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Varnish is not a good finish for rubbing out to a higher gloss(not hard enough). Whatever you decide give the table atleast 4-6 weeks for the varnish to cure before doing anything. Your table is not only well done it appears very sturdy. By the way I have a daughter and granddaughter who live way up north in La. Shreveport.

Keep up the good work

Jerry


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

jerrymayfield said:


> Varnish is not a good finish for rubbing out to a higher gloss(not hard enough). Whatever you decide give the table atleast 4-6 weeks for the varnish to cure before doing anything. Your table is not only well done it appears very sturdy. By the way I have a daughter and granddaughter who live way up north in La. Shreveport.
> 
> Keep up the good work
> 
> Jerry


Thank you sir. This has been a learning experience.

Yeppers I know where Shreveport is, go through there on the way to visit family in Oklahoma.


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

Randy,
Really like the look of the table - do you mind my asking what you used for the ebony finish and what wood? Looks great!
Gil


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Gilbear said:


> Randy,
> Really like the look of the table - do you mind my asking what you used for the ebony finish and what wood? Looks great!
> Gil



Hello Gilbear,

The table is made of Pine & Poplar Pallet wood. I then used a water based Black paint dye/addictive, 1 coat of 1# Shellac, 3 coats of Ebony stain and 4 coats of Satin Wipe on Varnish my own thinned version. The only problem I found is that I do not do very good at wiping on Varnish. I am better with a brush.

Here is a pic before I finished it.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Randy, you did an excellent job on that table, it looks great!


----------



## jcmaro (Jan 19, 2006)

Randy,

Thank you for sharing your pics. The table and frame both turned out great! I hope that I am able to start producing projects that look even half as good!


----------



## Katie (Dec 22, 2005)

Wow very nice! I love that ebony finish.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Thank you all.

With the way work is going it will be March before I can finish the End Table that I have almost finished putting together. The End Table will be in the same style and Color that I have with the Coffee Table. The End Table is Solid Oak and made from Pallet wood also.


----------



## Pop_pop1 (Sep 10, 2004)

WOW Randy! You are turning into a regular table making machine. Looks great. :sold:


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Pop_pop1 said:


> WOW Randy! You are turning into a regular table making machine. Looks great. :sold:



Thank you sir. I would not say a table making machine but I am enjoying making them in my own style and learning alot. The Mortise and Tennon joint is the one I need to work on but not until I finish these 3 pieces for friends. I will experiment on some of my own tables first.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello Jerry,

With the urging and suggestion of the new owners of the Coffeetable and matching Endtable I did rub out the finish, first with 000 then 0000 steel wool and mineral spirits. I did have to remove the last coat I put on them because it fisheyed on me. So I took it out with a gray and green Scotch Brite pad. What surprised me was how the finish turned out. If you looked at it just right you could see some scratches in it. They said it gave it a used and aged look and liked the way it looked when I was finished and they wanted the Entertainment Center the same way. OH well as long as they were happy so am I. I was going to take pics of both of them completed in their living room but they moved to Texas the next week. I still have the Entertainment center to build for them so when complete I will get pics of all 3.


----------

